# Carp River



## QFK (Aug 27, 2008)

How did the Carp River get its name? Is there a carp spawn there or anywhere in that area? I'd love to find some carp in the spring in the U.P. PM me if this is a sensitive topic. I've fished that river unsuccessfully in the past for other species.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Most of these rivers in the Ojibway language were actually called "Sucker River". The sucker was, and still is, a highly regarded & important fish (the flesh is very mild & delicious). The white settlers mistook the word to mean "Carp", hence the reason that there were so many rivers named "Carp River". It really is too bad that they got the name sucker, which really doesn't give this fine fish the respect that it deserves.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

itchn2fish said:


> Most of these rivers in the Ojibway language were actually called "Sucker River". The sucker was, and still is, a highly regarded & important fish (the flesh is very mild & delicious). The white settlers mistook the word to mean "Carp", hence the reason that there were so many rivers named "Carp River". It really is too bad that they got the name sucker, which really doesn't give this fine fish the respect that it deserves.


I will let this one slide for now as long as no reports are posted on it.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

. Btw not trying to jump down your throat, ive been putting up with it too, dont post any names of rivers on here at all...the moderators and admins are touchy about it  pm me if you have anymore questions about the area. ive fished here since the age of 1...


----------



## jm77 (Dec 21, 2011)

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> munuscong river in pickford has carp. corn is the bait they use. Btw not trying to jump down your throat, ive been putting up with it too, dont post any names of rivers on here at all...the moderators and admins are touchy about it  pm me if you have anymore questions about the area. ive fished here since the age of 1...


 But yet you just mentioned the name of a river along with the type of bait to use?


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh man! Close this one down too lol. I have no idea how it got its name, i havent heard of anyone catching many carp on it.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> yep lol, looks like another threads gonna get shut down..


The only reason this thread will get shut down is because 2 of you can't let this go. The rules are the rules plain and simple. If you don't like them I can show you the door. 

Just let it go. Its not that big of deal that you can't mention one river.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Seems like a double standard to me.


----------



## jm77 (Dec 21, 2011)

someone11 said:


> Seems like a double standard to me.


 The only way it would be a double standard is if you were allowed to continue talking about unmentionable rivers while everyone else paid attention to the rules.


----------



## QFK (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, I sure didn't mean to stir anything up. If you need to delete this then that's okay with me. I should clarify that I meant the river in the county with a big bridge. If that's too sensitive then please feel free to kill this thread. I love fishing and bowfishing for carp...and I'm always looking for new places to explore.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

sorry we brought that onto your thread. several of us are in a debate right now about being able to name the river and give na fish report about it. wont bring it onto here again. we'll stick to our own thread


good luck if ya do manage to get to the river. its a great place to fish


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

QFK said:


> Wow, I sure didn't mean to stir anything up. If you need to delete this then that's okay with me. I should clarify that I meant the river in the county with a big bridge. If that's too sensitive then please feel free to kill this thread. I love fishing and bowfishing for carp...and I'm always looking for new places to explore.


 Alot closer more carp an cheaper to drive to


----------



## QFK (Aug 27, 2008)

boutdun said:


> Alot closer more carp an cheaper to drive to


Yup. I go there some...will probably go there more this year. Thanks. My question was simply based on the name. If Saginaw Bay was called Carp Bay it would be intriguing to me as well.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

He is talking about fishing for a non game fish. I have seen them in about every stream in Michigan check the rules if you plan to use nets, bowfishing, or spearing.


----------



## hogeye_chaser (Feb 11, 2009)

So why again exactly cant u name a river and give a fishing report on it..? I work on mackinac island half the year and fish the carp alot.. along with every other "river" in the area.. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

quest32a said:


> The only reason this thread will get shut down is because 2 of you can't let this go. The rules are the rules plain and simple. *If you don't like them I can show you the door.*
> 
> Just let it go. Its not that big of deal that you can't mention one river.


Wow this is actually interesting - I never knew how it got its name.

But on a different topic - is there really a door here - or is that just a catchy phrase. (I have not heard anyone talk about doors on computers since floppy drives went out).


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

jm77 said:


> The only way it would be a double standard is if you were allowed to continue talking about unmentionable rivers while everyone else paid attention to the rules.


Its a double standard when one person can mention an "unmentionable" river and another cant. It doesnt bother me, I just dont see why the C*** isnt on the list of mentionable rivers.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

You two brothers or something? Bf's? Drop it this is getting seriously old. All the crying.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

troutguy26 said:


> You two brothers or something? Bf's? Drop it this is getting seriously old. All the crying.


Haha naw, we're not.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

ppl are going to get booted...oh well i wish r
the mods would clean up more around here restore ms to what is used to be .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

